# Oliva Event in Dayton, OH



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Oliva Cigar event at The Wharf in Dayton, OH on May 34th, from 4-8pm


----------



## prophetic_joe (May 5, 2007)

Maybe you guys can come to Sioux Falls or Omaha or Des Moines and so I can come to one. Just a thought. :biggrin: :teacher:


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

prophetic_joe said:


> Maybe you guys can come to Sioux Falls or Omaha or Des Moines and so I can come to one. Just a thought. :biggrin: :teacher:


Maybe you should move to a location where there are other human beings.

J/k.

Sam


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

*May 34th?*

That your clever way of saying June 3rd, Sammy, or did you mean to type "May 24th"? I'd assume the latter since you are in the general vicinity of OhioTucky today...

The Wharf is a nice shop, and lo and behold I was thinking about a trip up that way tomorrow to meet some pals for dinner. In spite of the $3.50/gallon gas, you got me ponderin' about it...


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Brian D. said:


> That your clever way of saying June 3rd, Sammy, or did you mean to type "May 24th"? I'd assume the latter since you are in the general vicinity of OhioTucky today...
> 
> The Wharf is a nice shop, and lo and behold I was thinking about a trip up that way tomorrow to meet some pals for dinner. In spite of the $3.50/gallon gas, you got me ponderin' about it...


Brian,

Glad you made it out to the Party Source...I will be back there with Jose Oliva in attendance on JULY 3rd, not June...and YES I will be at the Warf Tomorrow!!!

Hope to see there to....are you turning into an Oliva Groupy??


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

You guys need to bring one to KC so I can try the Oliva V before it is released!!!! PLEASE!!!


----------



## Brian D.-cl (May 23, 2007)

Sam Leccia said:


> Brian,
> 
> Glad you made it out to the Party Source...I will be back there with Jose Oliva in attendance on JULY 3rd, not June...and YES I will be at the Warf Tomorrow!!!
> 
> Hope to see there to....are you turning into an Oliva Groupy??


I prefer the term "Stogie Stalker", Mr. Leccia! :errrr:

That's it for my FDO Ohio Tour, unless the next event includes gas station gift certificates in the prize pool.

Oh, speaking of prizes, almost forgot to thank Sam for the l'il bonus gift he passed my way. Can't ever have too many Oliva ceegars!


----------

